
Facebook banned cryptocurrency ads but it still shows them anyhow - wslh
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/02/01/facebook-cryptocurrency-ico-ads-ban/
======
mistercorea
What is the source of this news? I feel like this is not an official news from
the facebook. maybe this is fake news from media?

